

Anonymous has released their own operating system. - avree
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/03/14/anonymous-has-just-released-its-own-operating-system-anonymous-os/

======
jff
Horseshit, they've released their own .iso based on Ubuntu, rolling in other
people's software by default. My co-worker did this just last week, it's not
especially hard or noteworthy.

------
paulhauggis
At this point, why would anyone trust the Anonymous didn't but some kind of
backdoor in this?

------
kristianc
Why has the title been changed from the correct its to 'their'? Possessive for
entities that aren't people really looks ugly.

